# [Lesertest] Scythe Musashi



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

*[Lesertest] Scythe Musashi
 
* 
Hi, Hallo, Bonjour  und Olá ,
viele Tage sind seit meiner Anmeldung hier im Forum vergangen, viele Lesertest's wurden veröffentlicht und nun möchte ich euch meinen ersten eigenen Lesertest präsentieren.

Das Objekt meiner Begierde ist der erst kürzlich, von der Firma „Scythe“ vorgestellte Grafikkartenkühler „Musashi“.
„Scythe“ stellt mit dem „Musashi“ seinen ersten Kühler für Grafikkarten vor, der legendäre Samurai „Miyamoto Musashi“ steht dabei Pate für den Namen.

Mal sehen, ob der Kühler hält was der Name verspricht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Lieferumfang:*
Öffnet man die Verpackung fällt einem sofort die reichhaltige Ausstattung ins Auge, die Scythe dem Kühler beilegt.

Neben dem Kühler findet man in der Verpackung noch zwei Lüfter, eine Potentiometerblende mit der man beide Lüfter getrennt voneinander ansteuern kann, diverse Speicher-,Chip- und Spannungswandlerkühler, sowie ein 4-Pin Adapter für den Stromanschluss, Wärmeleitpaste und ein Kupferplättchen zum Schutz der GPU(Beispiel R600).

Hierzu gesellen sich noch eine deutsche Installationsanleitung, sowie das normale Montagematerial.


*Grundlegende Daten:*
Maße: 104x35x250mm (BxHxL)  


Gewicht: ca. 375g
Lüfter: 2x 100x100x12mm (12,5 -     29,22 dB(A), 800 - 2000 U/Min)
Airflow: 11,45 - 27,6 CFM
 
Er ist kompatibel zu folgenden Grafikkarten:



Spoiler




-ATi Radeon HD 4870
- ATi Radeon HD 4850
- ATi Radeon HD     3870
- ATi Radeon HD 3850
- ATi Radeon HD 3650
- ATi Radeon     HD 2900 XT
- ATi Radeon HD 2600
- ATi Radeon X1950
- ATi     Radeon X1900
- ATi Radeon X1800
- ATi Radeon X1650
- ATi     Radeon X1600
- ATi Radeon X1300
- ATi Radeon 9XXX (außer     9550/9600)
- NVIDIA Geforce 9800 GTX
- NVIDIA Geforce 9600     GSO
- NVIDIA Geforce 9600
- NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTS (G92)
-     NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GT (G92)
- NVIDIA Geforce 8600
- NVIDIA     Geforce 8500
- NVIDIA Geforce 7900
- NVIDIA Geforce 7800
-     NVIDIA Geforce 7600
- NVIDIA Geforce 7300
- NVIDIA Geforce     6800
- NVIDIA Geforce 6600 (außer 6600 AGP)



 
Man beachte, dass dieser Kühler sogar zu Karten mit R600 Chip kompatibel ist...

Der aktuelle Preis liegt bei ca. 32€.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Verarbeitung:*
Der Musashi, besticht vor allem durch seine sehr gute Verarbeitung.

Die Kupferheatpipes bilden mit einer dicke von 6mm die „Brücke“ zwischen der Auflagefläche der GPU und dem aus Aluminium gefertigten Radiator auf dem zwei 100mm Lüfter befestigt sind.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Lamellen sind in einem Abstand von ca.2mm nebeneinander angebracht.

Ohne die beiden Lüfter bringt es der Kühler auf eine Höhe von 13mm, mit den Lüftern auf dem Rücken misst die Höhe gute 34mm, damit ist er auch für SLI-,sowie Crossfire Systeme geeignet.

​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​

Die Kabel der Lüfter und Des Drehpoti sind gesleevet und machen so einen optisch guten Eindruck.

Leider gestaltet sich das abnehmen der vormontierten Lüfter schwierig, diese sind mittels Klammern so fest an den Kühler geschnallt worden, dass durch das abnehmen die ein oder andere Lamelle beschädigt wird....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​

*Montage:*
Die Montage des Kühlers ist auch für ungeübte PC-Bastler sehr einfach.

Die deutsche Montageanleitung ist hier eine Hilfe und sehr übersichtlich gestaltet.

Passiv kühler aufbringen, WLP auftragen, Bohrlöcher für die GraKa suchen mit den langen Stiften für die Montage versehen, bei Grafikkarten mit frei liegender GPU (G92, RV770) das beiliegende Schutzplättchen zwischen GPU und Kühler legen und ihn dann montieren .

Die ganze Sache ist für geübte „Schrauber“ in ein paar Minuten erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wenn er dann montiert ist, fallen die riesigen Ausmaße des Kühlers erst richtig auf, in kleineren Gehäusen könnte es Platzprobleme geben....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Lautstärke und Temperatur:*
Im Vergleich mit dem schon sehr leisen Kühler meiner Sparkle Karte, legt der Musashi nochmals einen drauf.
Er ist auch unter Vollast bei hoch geregelten Lüfter kaum zu hören, lediglich die Windgeräusche  sind bei voller Drehzahl deutlich zu vernehmen.

Dank des Poti kann man die Drehzahl senken und somit eignet sich der Musashi auch für Silent Systeme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Fazit:*
Scythe bringt mit dem Musashi einen sehr guten Allroundkühler auf den Markt, der in Sachen Kühlleistung, Verarbeitung, sowie der Ausstattung auf Top Niveau liegt.
Dank des Drehpoti kann der Käufer selbst zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke entscheiden.

Für Crossfire und SLI  Besitzer eignet sich der Musashi dank seiner geringen Höhe sehr gut, außerdem lässt er sich leicht Montieren und ist somit auch für Einsteiger auf diesem Gebiet geeignet.

Schwachpunkte des Musashi sind für mich die viel zu stramm angebrachten Haltebügel der Lüfter, sowie die Länge des Kühlers, die in kleinen Gehäusen für so manche Platzprobleme sorgen kann.


Ich hoffe euch hat meine allererster Lesertest gefallen, für Kritik bin ich wie immer gerne offen .

Greeze
Fransen​ ​


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

*Erweiterte Montageanleitung:
* 
*1.Weg mit dem Brüllwürfel!!!*
Nun beginnt die Montage, zuerst müsst die Grafikkarte von ihrem alten Kühler befreien, dazu entfernt ihr alle Schrauben (hier am Beispiel einer 98GTX+) an der Unterseite der Karte und trennt vorsichtig die Stromversorgung des "Boxed"-Kühlers von dem Stecker auf der Karte.

Beispiel-Bild(nicht von mir)...
->Quelle: hardspell.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann hebt ihr den Kühler vorsichtig von der Karte.
Das was dort zum Vorscheinkommt dürfte ungefähr so aussehen...
Nvidia meint es gut mit der Versorgung an WLP.

Beispiel-Bild (nicht von mir)...
Quelle: bit-tech.net



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​ 
Bei kleineren Kühlern so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2.Vorarbeit*
Der nächste Arbeitsschritt befasst sich mit der Reinigung der GPU, sowie der V-Ram und Spawa's.

Die GPU reinigt man am besten mit einem Taschentuch, aber Vorsicht, nicht mit zuviel Druck an die Reinigung gehen, die GPU ist sehr Empfindlich!!!

Nach der Reinigung sollte die GPU möglichst sauber sein:

*Tipp:*
Die GPU lässt sich wunderbar mit Feuerzeugbenzin oder Nagellackentferner reinigen.
Weiterhin könnt ihr das Feuerzeugbenzin auch für die V-Rams verwenden.
->thx @Mexxim für die Anregung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Als nächstes sind die V-Rams und die Spannungswandler an der Reihe, um diese am besten zu Reinigen eigent sich ein Radiergummi sehr gut, dazu "radiert" ihr die Reste der weißen Wärmeleitpads einfach von ihnen herunter.


Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste, sowie der V-Rams & Spawakühler.
Bevor der Kühler nun endgültig montierbar ist, müssen noch einige Kleinigkeiten erledigt werden.

Zuerst klebt ihr die Kühler für die V-Rams und die Spwas auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Dann sind die Spawa's an der Reihe, leider passen die Kühler nicht ganz auf jene und so musste ich mir selber was zusammen bauen.
Aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schließlich müsst ihr noch gleimäßig die Wärmeleitpaste auf die GPU bringen, dazu eignet sich eine Bankkarte oder Paybackkarte echt gut.
Bei freiliegenden GPU's ala R600 solltet ihr den Kupferspacer  verwenden, um die GPU nicht zu beschädigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3.Montage*
Nun steht die Hochzeit von Fahrgestell, ähh Kühler und PCB bzw. Grafikkarte an.
Dazu müsst ihr zuerst die beim Kühler mitgeflieferten "Schrauben" in die am Kühler befindlichen Löcher schrauben.
Vorher aber den Lochabstand messen oder ausprobieren, sonst macht ihr noch alles zweimal....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann bringt ihr den Kühler und die Grafikkarte langsam zusammen.
Dabei darauf achten, dass ihr mit den "Montagestäben" nicht ausversehen die GPU trefft.

Nun legt ihr die Karte mit dem Kühler nach unten auf den "Bauch", setzt die große Platte auf die "Montagestäbe" und zieht zwei Schrauben über Kreuz leicht an.
Dann setzt ihr die anderen auf und zieht alle kräftig fest.
*
!!!Wenn alle Schrauben ordentlich angezogen sind wackelt auch nichts mehr!!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tipp:​ Wenn ihr den Kühler in das Gehäuse montiert, nicht gleich die Slotblenden abschneiden, die Potiknöpfe lassen sich ganz einfach abnehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Grüße
Fransen​ ​


----------



## Bigyeti (26. November 2008)

Super so nen Test hab ich schon lange gesucht^^


----------



## Uziflator (26. November 2008)

Entlich ein Lesertest vom Musashi. Kauf ich mir vllt auch, aber ers ende Dezember. Gespannt wies weiter geht.


----------



## DanielX (26. November 2008)

Mit welcher Karte machste den Test?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Mit welcher Karte machste den Test?
> 
> MfG DanielX



9800GTX+.

So nun geht's gelich weiter...


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2008)

Bin mal auf die Kühlleistung gespannt.


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Kühlleistung gespannt.



MACh dich mal auf was gefasst.


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2008)

Hast du nen Acellero S1 als vergleichsobjekt da?


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Hast du nen Acellero S1 als vergleichsobjekt da?



Nein, leider, ich versuche aber mal an einen heranzukommen...


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2008)

Dürfte nicht so schwer sein, der kostet ja kaum was und es gibt ihn überall zu kaufen.


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

So, soweit ist jetzt alles online.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. November 2008)

Schöner Test 
Wie macht er sich mit nur einem Lüfter?


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> Wie macht er sich mit nur einem Lüfter?



Wenn man nur einen der beiden Lüfter benutzt (bei mir war es gerade nur der hintere) steigt die Temperatur im Idle um gute 3°C und unter Last bei min U/min um sogar 10°C.


----------



## kstoeger (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

Schöner Test

Ein Vergleich mit dem Acellero S1 wäre vielleicht noch interessant.

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Fabian (26. November 2008)

Also der ist echt hübsch der kleine
Ist es eigentlich möglich die Lüfter zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte zu montieren?
Ich finde die Ramkühler shen genausoaus wie beim S1


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2008)

Das sind deutliche Werte. Ein schöner Test ist es natürlich auch 

Ich plädiere für einen Vergleich mit einem anderen Kühler


----------



## DaxTrose (26. November 2008)

Sehr schöner Test und schöne Bilder! 
Hast Du vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, die Temperatur im Gehäuse (geschlossen) zu messen, damit man ein Deltawert hat?

EDIT: Vielleicht noch ein Bild, direkt von der Seite, dass man die gesamte Dicke sehen kann?!


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2008)

@ Fransen

Schau mal in deine Diagramme ...da hast du bei Standard einen bösen Buchstaben am Ende gewählt


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, die Temperatur im Gehäuse (geschlossen) zu messen, damit man ein Deltawert hat?



Nein leider habe ich diese möglichkeit nicht bzw. noch nicht.
->ich haue meinen Chemielehrer morgen mal um ein gescheites Messinstrument an...

@all
Am 1.12 bestelle ich zusammen mit meinem Bruder einige Sachen, den Accelero werde ich dann auch mitbestellen, ein Vergleich folgt.

@Klutten
Argh, wird gefixt^^


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2008)

Jaja, standardmäßig schreiben die meissten standart


----------



## Fransen (26. November 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Jaja, standardmäßig schreiben die meissten standart


Da sieht man mal wieder, wie gut die deutsche Jugend in Deutsch ist.

->die neuen Diagramme sind jetzt da...^^


----------



## Dark Hunter (26. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> ->die neuen Diagramme sind jetzt da...^^



Hi, erstmal gibts ein dickes Lob von mir, ist ein wirklich gelungener Test. 

Allerdings habe ich eine Frage zu den Diagrammen: Ich denke, du hast die Temperaturen zwischen "max" und "min" vertauscht. Denn der Lüfet wird doch mit niederigeren Drehzahlen kaum besser kühlen, oder ist es eine wahre Wundermaschine? 

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## McZonk (26. November 2008)

schöner Test Fransen! 

Ich würde mir noch 2-3 Bilder der kompletten Karte mit dem Musashi wünschen. Dann ist dein Einstand in die Lesertests, wirklich super geglückt


----------



## Maxibition (27. November 2008)

Sehr schöner Test 
Ich finde den Musashi vom Design richtig gut!


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. November 2008)

Öhhh... @ Min bessere Temps als @ Max? 
Das wäre ja zu schön ,aber ich denke da ist dir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen.

Schöner, kompakter kleiner Test! 
Bei Geldnachschub leg ich mir so ein Teil auch mal für meine HD4850 zu!


----------



## KoRsE (27. November 2008)

Ich glaub' er meinte minimale & maximale Lautstärke sowie Temps...!? Vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählte Ausdrucksweise.

MfG Korse


----------



## Bigyeti (27. November 2008)

Wie viele PCI Slot werden von der Karte + Kühler verbraucht?


----------



## Fransen (27. November 2008)

Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Hi, erstmal gibts ein dickes Lob von mir, ist ein wirklich gelungener Test.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich eine Frage zu den Diagrammen: Ich denke, du hast die Temperaturen zwischen "max" und "min" vertauscht. Denn der Lüfet wird doch mit niederigeren Drehzahlen kaum besser kühlen, oder ist es eine wahre Wundermaschine?
> 
> MfG Dark Hunter



Danke.
->ja mir ist da wohl wieder ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen



McZonk schrieb:


> schöner Test Fransen!
> 
> Ich würde mir noch 2-3 Bilder der kompletten Karte mit dem Musashi wünschen. Dann ist dein Einstand in die Lesertests, wirklich super geglückt



Jo, wird gemacht, die sollten eigentlich gestern Abend noch online kommen, aber meine Akku's in der Kamera waren leer...



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Wie viele PCI Slot werden von der Karte + Kühler verbraucht?



2 PCI Slot's belegt der Kühler+Karte...
...der Kühler+Karte+Lüfter belegt 2 und einen halben.


@Mod's
Kann einer meinen Test zu den "Tagebüchern" verlegen??


----------



## Ecle (27. November 2008)

mh...Wärmeleitpaste im Lieferumfang? Bei mir war keine dabei. Hab den Kühler auch grad neu...Vorher knapp 90°C und nun so 57°C und das bei 5V 
Übrigens die Speicherkühler sind bei mir immer abgefallen, hab wohl nicht lang genug gewartet bis die fest sind. Musste dann den ganzen Kühler wieder abmachen und dann warten.....Jetzt sind se jedenfalls bombenfest..



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> Wie macht er sich mit nur einem Lüfter?


Nur ein Lüfter ist ziemlich sinnlos. Die Lautstärke ist kaum höher die Förderleistung dafür aber um einiges niedriger. Find ich sowieso gut mit 2 niedrig drehenden Lüfter.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. November 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Nur ein Lüfter ist ziemlich sinnlos. Die Lautstärke ist kaum höher die Förderleistung dafür aber um einiges niedriger. Find ich sowieso gut mit 2 niedrig drehenden Lüfter.



Wenn du extrem leise Lüfter hast, fällt das von der Lautstärke schon auf (mir zumindest). 
Und weil mir die Fördermenge eigentlich völlig egal ist, sondern mich die Kühlleistung interesiert, habe ich nachgefragt. 
Wenns von der Kühlleistung hinhaut, nehm ich doch lieber einen als zwei Lüfter bei gleichen Drehzahlen..ob meine GPU jetzt 60° oder 75° warm ist, interesiert mich dann nicht..


----------



## Ecle (27. November 2008)

Bei 5V sind die wirklich nahezu unhörbar. Da würd ich lieber bei 2 Lüftern bleiben. Meine Festplatte ist z.B. viel lauter...


----------



## Fransen (27. November 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Bei 5V sind die wirklich nahezu unhörbar. Da würd ich lieber bei 2 Lüftern bleiben. Meine Festplatte ist z.B. viel lauter...



Kann ich bestätigen.
Beide Lüfter @5V sind nahezu unhörbar und kühlen nur einen Tick schlechter als @12V.


----------



## Xion4 (27. November 2008)

Also Super test, echt gut und deutlich dargestellt. 

Mal ne Frage, dürfte ich den Test/Review in unserem Clan Forum verwenden? Also würde ihn übersetzen und natürlich nicht als meinen verkaufen, wir wollen nur Versuchen ein wenig Leben in unser heute eröffnete hardware area zu bekommen. 

Wäre echt genial...http://www.etclan.org

Falls es generell nicht erlaubt ist, so möge mich ein Mod bitte darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Shibi (27. November 2008)

Ich glaube die Mods haben da wenig mitzureden. Das kommt soweit ich weiss ganz auf den Author an.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## y33H@ (27. November 2008)

Die Copyright liegt ja an sich bei _Fransen_, von daher.

cYa


----------



## Fransen (28. November 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, dürfte ich den Test/Review in unserem Clan Forum verwenden? Also würde ihn übersetzen und natürlich nicht als meinen verkaufen, wir wollen nur Versuchen ein wenig Leben in unser heute eröffnete hardware area zu bekommen.



siehe PN.

Freut mich, dass mein Lesertest euch gefällt.^^


----------



## Fransen (8. Dezember 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Also Super test, echt gut und deutlich dargestellt.
> 
> Mal ne Frage, dürfte ich den Test/Review in unserem Clan Forum verwenden? Also würde ihn übersetzen und natürlich nicht als meinen verkaufen, wir wollen nur Versuchen ein wenig Leben in unser heute eröffnete hardware area zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



So, nun nochmal für alle.
Xion hat den Test nun auch auf Englisch veröffentlicht.
->schaut hier

Der Vergleich von AC. Accelero S1 und Musashi liegt derzeit auf Eis, da Alternate mit der Lieferung nicht in die Pötte kommt....


----------



## sechzger (18. Dezember 2008)

Passt des Teil auf ne 3870 X2? Im Test ist ja nur die 3870 aufgeführt.


----------



## Fransen (18. Dezember 2008)

sechzger schrieb:


> Passt des Teil auf ne 3870 X2? Im Test ist ja nur die 3870 aufgeführt.



Nein, passt er nicht, genauso wenig wie auf alle Dual-Gpu Karten.
Afaik gibt es für jene als Alternativkühler, nur Wasserkühler...


----------



## dr-snow (18. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab seit gestern auch den kühler verbaut und bin mehr als zufrieden. ich habe die vorgängerversion von der testberichtkarte... also ne 9800gtx. die ist ab werk schon etwas höher getaktet: gpu: 720mhz shader: 1800mhz memory: 1100mhz und das sind die werte mit dem neuen Lüfter:

IDEL: 60°C standard --> 38-39°C scythe musashi bei min.
LOAD: 78°C standard --> 52-53°C scythe musashi bei max.

ich gebe deswegen nur die beiden werte des lüfters an, da mit standard kühlung der lüfter auch höher dreht unter last.

kann das ding nur empfehlen!!! 

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2009)

sehr guter test!
der kühler hat mein Interesse geweckt, bin mir auch am überlegen den auf meine HD4870 zu schnallen, aber hab da noch eine frage zu der Lüfter Montage...

ich würde da gerne 2 nanoxia Lüfter drauf schnallen.
Kann man die original Lüfter jetzt demontieren ohne was zu beschädigen , wenn ja, kann man die Halteklammern weiter benutzen, also gehen diese kaputt?
Und passen da auch 2x120mm lüfter drauf? von der länge müsste das ja passen, oder!?


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich würde da gerne 2 nanoxia Lüfter drauf schnallen.
> Kann man die original Lüfter jetzt demontieren ohne was zu beschädigen , wenn ja, kann man die Halteklammern weiter benutzen, also gehen diese kaputt?
> Und passen da auch 2x120mm lüfter drauf? von der länge müsste das ja passen, oder!?



Bis jetzt habe ich nur probiert beide Lüfter abzunehmen und diese sitzen extrem fest auf dem Kühler, lassen sich aber mit ein bisschen Geduld und biegen abnhemen.

Die Halteklammern lassen sich wiederverwenden.

Nächste Woche sollte meine WaKü ankommen, für den Radi habe ich auch 120mm Nanoxinas mitbestellt, wenn du möchtest teste ich, ob und wie es genau passt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich nur probiert beide Lüfter abzunehmen und diese sitzen extrem fest auf dem Kühler, lassen sich aber mit ein bisschen Geduld und biegen abnhemen.
> 
> Die Halteklammern lassen sich wiederverwenden.
> 
> Nächste Woche sollte meine WaKü ankommen, für den Radi habe ich auch 120mm Nanoxinas mitbestellt, wenn du möchtest teste ich, ob und wie es genau passt.




ja, das wär echt super 

solange kann ich warten


----------



## Mexxim (1. Januar 2009)

Muss dieser Kupfer-Spacer eigentlich unbedingt verwendet werden? Ich habe eine 88 GTS G92 und den Musashi ohne den kupferspacer Montiert.
Meiner meinung nach ist dieser nicht unbedingt erforderlich bzw. verschlechtert die Temps, oder gibt es einen besonderen grund ihn zu verwenden?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

Mexxim schrieb:


> Muss dieser Kupfer-Spacer eigentlich unbedingt verwendet werden? Ich habe eine 88 GTS G92 und den Musashi ohne den kupferspacer Montiert.
> Meiner meinung nach ist dieser nicht unbedingt erforderlich bzw. verschlechtert die Temps, oder gibt es einen besonderen grund ihn zu verwenden?
> 
> mfg,
> Mexxim



Eigentlich ist der Spacer für die Verwendung bei einer freiliegenden GPU ala R600 etc zu verwenden.

Ich habe ihn allerdings auf meiner G92er Karte auch nicht verbaut.

@D!str(+)yer
Ok, dann mache ich das mal.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Januar 2009)

ich kann mich den zahlreichen vorrednern nur anschließen - ein guter test!

bin seit gestern ebenfalls stolzer besitzer des scythe musashi und hab ihn vorhin eingebaut. neben der guten verarbeitung ist mir auch die qualität des materials ins auge gefallen. keine kratzer und eine absolut plane oberfläche des kühlers - heute leider keine selbstverständlichkeit!

beim einbau ist mir das "wackeln" aufgefallen, dass vielleicht auch die anderen besitzer einer grafikkarte mit G92-chip bemerkt haben (schraubstifte zu schmal, bzw. löcher zu groß). außerdem sind bei mir ebenfalls die ram-kühler abgefallen, obwohl ich mit nagellackentferner (acceton) und reinstalkohol gründlich gesäubert hatte... musste also den kühler erst wieder ausbauen, um die ram-kühler mit wärmeleitpaste zu fixieren - bis jetz hält es 

hab natürlich auch schon benchs drübergejagt und was für eine freude! da mir die lautstärke wichtiger war und die niedrigeren temperaturen nur ein schöner begleiteffekt, hab ich das drehpoti auf minimum gestellt. nach 10 minuten furmark 1.5 stress-test mit maximaler hitze (1680x1050 8xAA) kam er nie über 58°C. auch den 3dmark06 nur maximal 57°C. und das beste - man hört ihn nicht mal, denn das lauteste in meinem rechner sind jetzt die zwei 120er gehäuselüfter @ 9V.

kurzum: prima kühler, der sein geld absolut wert ist!


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ich kann mich den zahlreichen vorrednern nur anschließen - ein guter test!



Danke.



> beim einbau ist mir das "wackeln" aufgefallen, dass vielleicht auch die anderen besitzer einer grafikkarte mit G92-chip bemerkt haben (schraubstifte zu schmal, bzw. löcher zu groß). außerdem sind bei mir ebenfalls die ram-kühler abgefallen, obwohl ich mit nagellackentferner (acceton) und reinstalkohol gründlich gesäubert hatte... musste also den kühler erst wieder ausbauen, um die ram-kühler mit wärmeleitpaste zu fixieren - bis jetz hält es



Das Wackeln ist mir leider auch aufgefallen, man kann die Stifte so fest anziehen wie man möchte, aber es bleibt...

Zu den V-Rams, meine 9800GTX+ hatte unter dem Originalkühler keine WLP bzw. keine Leitpads.
Sie waren noch so Blitzsauber und auf diesen halten die Kühler wie eine eins.



> hab natürlich auch schon benchs drübergejagt und was für eine freude! da mir die lautstärke wichtiger war und die niedrigeren temperaturen nur ein schöner begleiteffekt, hab ich das drehpoti auf minimum gestellt. nach 10 minuten furmark 1.5 stress-test mit maximaler hitze (1680x1050 8xAA) kam er nie über 58°C. auch den 3dmark06 nur maximal 57°C. und das beste - man hört ihn nicht mal, denn das lauteste in meinem rechner sind jetzt die zwei 120er gehäuselüfter @ 9V.
> 
> kurzum: prima kühler, der sein geld absolut wert ist!



Stimme ich dir voll zu.
Der Kühler ist jeden einzelnen Cent wert.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Januar 2009)

hab grad mal ein bisschen gestöbert - in anderen foren wird geschrieben, dass oft die kühlkörper dierekt auf die vrams geklebt wurden, ohne vorher zu reinigen... hätt ich natürlich auch machen können aber bis jetz hält es ja problemlos


----------



## Mexxim (1. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe die Rams (wie auch alles andere^^) vorher ordentlich mit Feuerzeugbenzin gereinigt, funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## ZT_T190driver (2. Januar 2009)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ich kann mich den zahlreichen vorrednern nur anschließen - ein guter test!
> 
> bin seit gestern ebenfalls stolzer besitzer des scythe musashi und hab ihn vorhin eingebaut. neben der guten verarbeitung ist mir auch die qualität des materials ins auge gefallen. keine kratzer und eine absolut plane oberfläche des kühlers - heute leider keine selbstverständlichkeit!
> 
> ...



Hab auch denn musashi auf ner 8800gtamp(g92)kann ihn auch nur empfehlen.temps sind bei mir ähnlich,teilweise noch niedriger.hab den spacer auch nicht montiert,geht wunderbar!!
hatte auch das problem mit den ramkühlern,musste zweimal alles wieder abbauen,aber jetzt hälts!!!
zu dem wackelproblem,hab gummiunterlegscheiben unter die muttern der schrauben gelegt,sitzt bombenfest!!!
Kann nur sagen,sehr empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

ZT_T190driver schrieb:


> zu dem wackelproblem,hab gummiunterlegscheiben unter die muttern der schrauben gelegt,sitzt bombenfest!!!
> Kann nur sagen,sehr empfehlenswert!!!



Das klingt gut.
Werde die Tage mir auch mal welche besorgen, denn das Wackeln nervt mich jedesmal.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2009)

Echt Super Test  Fransen! Danke für deine Hilfe, Graka wird nicht wärmer als 60°C geil!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Das klingt gut.
> Werde die Tage mir auch mal welche besorgen, denn das Wackeln nervt mich jedesmal.




wenn das geht, bitte auch mal bilder davon machen


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> wenn das geht, bitte auch mal bilder davon machen



Wenn du möchtest.
Erstmal muss sich aber der Mann von Aquatuning bei mir melden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

hat keine eile 

ich werde eh noch diesen monat die refreshs der GTXsen und HDs abwarten, je nach dem gibts nämlich keinen neuen Kühler, sondern ne komplett neue Karte


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hat keine eile



Doooch!!!!
Ich will die Kühlung doch noch in den Ferien einbauen.


----------



## Mr.Tax (2. Januar 2009)

Ist es normal, dass eine HD4870 in einem Crossfire-Gespann heißer wird, gegenüber dem Singlebetrieb. Nur einige Grad. 

Danke!


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

Mr.Tax schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass eine HD4870 in einem Crossfire-Gespann heißer wird, gegenüber dem Singlebetrieb. Nur einige Grad.
> 
> Danke!



Ja, da sich unter der oberen Karte die Hitze stauen kann und so kein guter abtransport der Wärme gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Mr.Tax (2. Januar 2009)

Kommt hin. Meine obere Karte ist ca. 2-3 Grad wärmer als die untere.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

Mr.Tax schrieb:


> Kommt hin. Meine obere Karte ist ca. 2-3 Grad wärmer als die untere.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Bei Multi-GPU Systemen mit zwei Karten ist das der Normalfall.


----------



## Mexxim (2. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ja, da sich unter der oberen Karte die Hitze stauen kann und so kein guter abtransport der Wärme gewährleistet ist.



Und das überhaupt im Ganzen system ja doppelt soviel wärme von den grafikkarten abgeführt werden muss, somit könnte sich auch das ganze case noch aufheitzen


----------



## Heroman_overall (2. Januar 2009)

Ja der Test ist gut. Aber der Kühler passt auch auf die G80 Karten hab nen Test bei ComputerBase gefunden wo genau die G80 320Mb OC mit dem Kühler verbaut ist. 

Warte auch schon darauf das mein Pc shop anruft und mir sagt das meine bestellten Teile, darunter auch dieser Grafikkühler da ist und ich endlich wieder basteln darf


----------



## JaMoin51727 (3. Januar 2009)

Ist es schlimm falls auf 2-3 Spannungswandler kein Kühlkörper drauf ist? Weil die fallen bei meiner 8800GT andauernd ab -.-, egal wie fest ich diese draufdrücke! Hab die Grafikkarte leicht übertaktet -> Temperaturen werden beim Furmark nach 5min. nicht höher als 46°C!?


----------



## Fransen (4. Januar 2009)

Mysterio33 schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm falls auf 2-3 Spannungswandler kein Kühlkörper drauf ist? Weil die fallen bei meiner 8800GT andauernd ab -.-, egal wie fest ich diese draufdrücke! Hab die Grafikkarte leicht übertaktet -> Temperaturen werden beim Furmark nach 5min. nicht höher als 46°C!?



Wenn die Temps i.O sind ->
Du musst diese nicht unbedingt aufkleben, bei meinem Boxed Kühler der Karte waren weder V-Ram, noch Spawa Lühler verbaut...^^


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (4. Januar 2009)

n1 test   du bist schuld das ich mir nu 2stück von den gekauft habe (^_^)   

aber muss noch bis min zum 16.1 warten weil mein cpu kühler noch nich lieferbar ist 

freu mich schon wenn ich ihn endlich in ner hand habe,  aber ich werde mir die Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 drauf knallen  Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 - A-C-Shop


----------



## Mexxim (4. Januar 2009)

Da sind aber doch schon RAM-HS dabei o.O.....wozu kaufst du da nochwelche?


----------



## Shibi (4. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht gefallen ihm die besser. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JaMoin51727 (5. Januar 2009)

WAAAH xD Hab ein rieesen Problem: Wollte die Drehpoti in diese Öffnungen für die Grafikkarte usw (fällt der Name grad net ein -.-) stecken, doch die Knöpfe waren etwas zu dick für die Öffnung! Da hab ich einfach ma die Kabel abgemacht und dabei ist dieses schwarze Gummi was die Kabel vorne zusammengehalten hat abgegangen -> hab nu dieses Blech mit diesen zwei Potis rumliegen und die Kabel von den Kühlern für die Steuerung bloß weiß nicht wie ich das beides wieder zusammenbringe xD Löten? Bitte um Hilfe, will meinen Musashi wieder richtig steuern können  thx 
mfg, Mysterio33


----------



## Fransen (5. Januar 2009)

Naja, du hättest einfach nur vorne an den beiden Potiknöpfen ziehen müssen, dann wären die ganz einfach abgegangen und du hättest sie nachher wieder draufstecken können.


----------



## JaMoin51727 (5. Januar 2009)

lol argh un jetz hab ichs kaputt gemacht, nur weil ich net genug ausprobiert hab -.- ^^ verdammt...


----------



## Leopard (5. Januar 2009)

Kann man die Spawa Kühler und die anderen Heatspreader eig wieder abziehen und mehrmals benutzen? Also halt so 2-3 mal auf anderen Karten oder braucht man dann spezielle WLP?


----------



## JaMoin51727 (5. Januar 2009)

hm also wenn se weiterhin kleben kann man sie weiterbenutzen... ich musste jedenfalls keine WLP auftragen, nur auf der gpu versteht sich ^^


----------



## Leopard (5. Januar 2009)

Und wenn sie nicht mehr kleben reicht dann normale WLP aus ?


----------



## JaMoin51727 (5. Januar 2009)

da wäre ich mir net so sicher... ich hab zwar auf einigen Spawa meiner 8800gt auch keine kühler drauf aba die werden von dem musashi immer noch ausreichend gekühlt...


----------



## Shibi (6. Januar 2009)

Du kannst es mit normaler WLP versuchen, aber dann kann es sein, dass sie wieder abfallen. Besser wäre ein Wärmeleitkleber.

mfg, shibi


----------



## Fransen (8. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Du kannst es mit normaler WLP versuchen, aber dann kann es sein, dass sie wieder abfallen. Besser wäre ein Wärmeleitkleber.
> 
> mfg, shibi



Aber Wärmeleitkleber bekommt man auch nicht wieder ab.
->Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?!?


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise sollte er wieder abgehen. ^^


----------



## Fabian (8. Januar 2009)

man muss den glaube ich 50/50 mit wlp mischen damit er wieder abgeht.
ich glaube man hann auch doppelseitiges Klebeband nehmen,auf den v-ram kühlern ist ab werk doch eigentlich auch nix anderes druff oder?


----------



## Fransen (8. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte er wieder abgehen. ^^



Echt?!?!
Bis jetzt war ich immer auf dem Standpunkt, dass man Wärmeleitkleber garnicht bzw. nur schlecht wieder wegbekommt.


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

Aber kein normales Klebeband sondern ein extra wärmeleitendes. Normales Klebeband dürfte wie eine Isolation wirken. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Aber kein normales Klebeband sondern ein extra wärmeleitendes. Normales Klebeband dürfte wie eine Isolation wirken. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Eine gute Kühlleistung dürfte es auf jedenfall nicht haben.

Letzte Woche habe ich erstmal probiert zwei 120mm Lüfter auf den Scythe zu schnallen...

Es passt, aber leider müsste man um diese zu befestigen die Halteklammer echt abnormal verbiegen, mit Kabelbindern geht es aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

Bringt es einen Kühlungs/Lautstärkevorteil?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Bringt es einen Kühlungs/Lautstärkevorteil?
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Verbaut waren jetzt zwei NB XL1.

Einen Kühlungsvorteil brachte es jetzt nicht, die Temperatur hielt sich ungefähr auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Einen Lautstärkevorteil brachte es im Vergleich zu den Scythe Lüftern (meiner Meinung nach) schon, zwar nur minimal aber es war bei genaueren hinhören einer bemerkbar.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich diesen Test hier gelesen habe, habe ich mich ebenfalls für den Musashi entschieden und ich muss sagen, die Kühlleistung ist wirklich sehr gut, aber ein Paar Schönheitskorrekturen waren dennoch nötig. So z.B. die Blechplatte, welche über der Karte verschraubt, den Kühler halten soll. Diese ist viel zu flexiebel und lässt den kühler sehr stark wackeln. Obwohl die Kühlleistung trotzdem gut war, musste für mich eine andere Lösung her.

Und so habe ich es gelöst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch konnte ich die Temperatur der GPU um weitere 3°C senken.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 120mm Lüfter vor die Karte verbaut, der die Lüft ohne Umweg zu den beiden Lüftern vom Musashi schaufelt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles zusammen führt dazu, das beim zocken die GPU nicht über 50°C kommt. Nur FurMark schafft es die GPU auf 53°C-55°C zu bringen. Ist das gut für eine HD4870? Gibt es Kühler (außer WaKü), die noch besser sind?

Und was den Accelero S1 rev.2 angeht, der würde theoretisch besser kühlen, wenn der nicht so schlecht verarbeitet wäre. Mann bekommt einfach keinen guten Anpressdruck.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

Auch eine schöne Lösung! Das der kühler mit der platte bisschen wackeln das stimmt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2009)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Alles zusammen führt dazu, das beim zocken die GPU nicht über 50°C kommt. Nur FurMark schafft es die GPU auf 53°C-55°C zu bringen. Ist das gut für eine HD4870? Gibt es Kühler (außer WaKü), die noch besser sind?
> 
> Und was den Accelero S1 rev.2 angeht, der würde theoretisch besser kühlen, wenn der nicht so schlecht verarbeitet wäre. Mann bekommt einfach keinen guten Anpressdruck.



Kühler die besser wären gibt es keine, außser vllt. eine Wasserkühlung oder Extremen Methoden ala Dice oder Ln².

In Sachen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke sind nach meiner Meinung höchstens der T-Rad²/AC Acc. S1 Rev2 (jeweils mit einem guten Lüfter ala. NB) mit dem Musashi gleichwertig, wobei dieser sie in der reinen Kühlleistung auf vollen Umdrehungen aber immer noch übertrifft.


Was mich gerade total nervt an dem Kühler ist, dass der Kühler nicht richtig fest sitzt und durch den ganzen Ein-und Ausbau in letzter Zeit, bedingt durch den Umbau meines Gehäuses, die WLP anscheinend Ungleichmäßig auf der GPU sitzt und somit die Temp. im Idle um 7°C gestiegen ist....-.-


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2009)

Kleines Bilderupdate.
In den nächsten Tagen werden die Bilder für den Lesertest nochmal s überarbeitet....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (12. Januar 2009)

@*SPIRITus-96
Mein S1 hat anpressdruck satt,und die verarbeitung find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht wie du tust
*


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. Januar 2009)

@Fabian
Na dann ist ja alles bestens.


----------



## Fransen (12. Januar 2009)

*Erweiterte Montageanleitung:
* 
*1.Weg mit dem Brüllwürfel!!!*
Nun beginnt die Montage, zuerst müsst die Grafikkarte von ihrem alten Kühler befreien, dazu entfernt ihr alle Schrauben (hier am Beispiel einer 98GTX+) an der Unterseite der Karte und trennt vorsichtig die Stromversorgung des "Boxed"-Kühlers von dem Stecker auf der Karte.

Beispiel-Bild(nicht von mir)...
->Quelle: hardspell.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann hebt ihr den Kühler vorsichtig von der Karte.
Das was dort zum Vorscheinkommt dürfte ungefähr so aussehen...
Nvidia meint es gut mit der Versorgung an WLP.

Beispiel-Bild (nicht von mir)...
Quelle: bit-tech.net



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​ 
Bei kleineren Kühlern so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2.Vorarbeit*
Der nächste Arbeitsschritt befasst sich mit der Reinigung der GPU, sowie der V-Ram und Spawa's.

Die GPU reinigt man am besten mit einem Taschentuch, aber Vorsicht, nicht mit zuviel Druck an die Reinigung gehen, die GPU ist sehr Empfindlich!!!

Nach der Reinigung sollte die GPU möglichst sauber sein:

*Tipp:*
Die GPU lässt sich wunderbar mit Feuerzeugbenzin oder Nagellackentferner reinigen.
Weiterhin könnt ihr das Feuerzeugbenzin auch für die V-Rams verwenden.
->thx @Mexxim für die Anregung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Als nächstes sind die V-Rams und die Spannungswandler an der Reihe, um diese am besten zu Reinigen eigent sich ein Radiergummi sehr gut, dazu "radiert" ihr die Reste der weißen Wärmeleitpads einfach von ihnen herunter.


Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste, sowie der V-Rams & Spawakühler.
Bevor der Kühler nun endgültig montierbar ist, müssen noch einige Kleinigkeiten erledigt werden.

Zuerst klebt ihr die Kühler für die V-Rams und die Spwas auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Dann sind die Spawa's an der Reihe, leider passen die Kühler nicht ganz auf jene und so musste ich mir selber was zusammen bauen.
Aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schließlich müsst ihr noch gleimäßig die Wärmeleitpaste auf die GPU bringen, dazu eignet sich eine Bankkarte oder Paybackkarte echt gut.
Bei freiliegenden GPU's ala R600 solltet ihr den Kupferspacer  verwenden, um die GPU nicht zu beschädigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3.Montage*
Nun steht die Hochzeit von Fahrgestell, ähh Kühler und PCB bzw. Grafikkarte an.
Dazu müsst ihr zuerst die beim Kühler mitgeflieferten "Schrauben" in die am Kühler befindlichen Löcher schrauben.
Vorher aber den Lochabstand messen oder ausprobieren, sonst macht ihr noch alles zweimal....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann bringt ihr den Kühler und die Grafikkarte langsam zusammen.
Dabei darauf achten, dass ihr mit den "Montagestäben" nicht ausversehen die GPU trefft.

Nun legt ihr die Karte mit dem Kühler nach unten auf den "Bauch", setzt die große Platte auf die "Montagestäbe" und zieht zwei Schrauben über Kreuz leicht an.
Dann setzt ihr die anderen auf und zieht alle kräftig fest.
*
!!!Wenn alle Schrauben ordentlich angezogen sind wackelt auch nichts mehr!!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tipp:​ Wenn ihr den Kühler in das Gehäuse montiert, nicht gleich die Slotblenden abschneiden, die Potiknöpfe lassen sich ganz einfach abnehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Grüße
Fransen​ ​


----------



## Mexxim (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würde vielleicht noch den Tipp hinzufügen, das sich GPU/VRAMs/Spawas auch hervorragend mit Feuerzeugbenzin etc. reinigen lassen. 

Aber ansonsten sehr schön gemacht.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Fransen (13. Januar 2009)

Mexxim schrieb:


> Ich würde vielleicht noch den Tipp hinzufügen, das sich GPU/VRAMs/Spawas auch hervorragend mit Feuerzeugbenzin etc. reinigen lassen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten sehr schön gemacht.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, wird hinzugefügt.


----------



## Gohan (17. Januar 2009)

Will nur noch meinen Senf zu dem Kühler dazu geben. Hab den auf meiner 8800GT verbaut. Die Tmps sind von 110°C unter Vollast F@H runter auf 54°C bei Lüfter auf Minimal. Klasse Kühler und unhörbar dazu! Speicherchips bleiben bei 46°C auch kühl!


----------



## MB-present (24. Januar 2009)

So hab jetz seit Weinachten 2 Musashi im Crossfire laufen und muss sagen, die Leistung ist richtig gut, hält die karte bei super Temps (außer SpaWas, liegt aber an der Art des Kühleraufbaus).
Die weiteren Temps könnt ihr dem Screen entnehmen,und die SpaWas der oberen karte haben sich bei den 117°-118° eingependelt, was aber schon wirklich Schmerzobergrenze ist (Die karten sind dafür aber auch Oced 790/1005).
Aber dafür sind die Kühler bei Last von der Lautstärke her noch unter den 2D werten des Stockkühlers.


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> So hab jetz seit Weinachten 2 Musashi im Crossfire laufen und muss sagen, die Leistung ist richtig gut, hält die karte bei super Temps (außer SpaWas, liegt aber an der Art des Kühleraufbaus).
> Die weiteren Temps könnt ihr dem Screen entnehmen,und die SpaWas der oberen karte haben sich bei den 117°-118° eingependelt, was aber schon wirklich Schmerzobergrenze ist (Die karten sind dafür aber auch Oced 790/1005).
> Aber dafür sind die Kühler bei Last von der Lautstärke her noch unter den 2D werten des Stockkühlers.



Sieht gut aus.
Der Musashi macht sich sehr gut für CF oder SLI Systeme.

Hättest du mal Bilder vom den Karten im PC?!?
->die Optik müsste doch der Hammer sein.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (26. Januar 2009)

Find ich auch gut für deiene ersten Test!


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

diedudelsack schrieb:


> Find ich auch gut für deiene ersten Test!



Danke.
Eine Frage mal am Rande, wünscht eigentlich noch wer einen Vergleich zu einem anderen Kühler ala Accellero S1?!?


----------



## Mexxim (26. Januar 2009)

Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

Mexxim schrieb:


> Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt.


Ich denke, dass ich mich mal um einen Bemühen werde.
Allerdings wird es noch etwas dauern, denn ich müsste noch einen finden, der was bei Alternate mitbestellt, nur für den Kühler Versandkosten zu bezahlen finde ich sinnlos bzw. ist mir dann zu teuer.


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich auf meine 2900GT den Musashi drauf setzen soll,mmh!


----------



## MB-present (26. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Der Musashi macht sich sehr gut für CF oder SLI Systeme.
> 
> Hättest du mal Bilder vom den Karten im PC?!?
> ->die Optik müsste doch der Hammer sein.



In meinem Alben findest du nen paar bilder, aber kann auch nochmal welche hochladen .... melde mich später nochmal 

mfg


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen ob ich auf meine 2900GT den Musashi drauf setzen soll,mmh!



Sieht bestimmt gut aus.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht einen auf die 2900XT setze.



MB-present schrieb:


> In meinem Alben findest du nen paar bilder, aber kann auch nochmal welche hochladen .... melde mich später nochmal
> 
> mfg



Gerade habe ich mal reingeschaut, die Optik ist echt cool.
Die beiden Karten wirken echt wie aus einem Guss mit den Kühlern...


----------



## fehe.dr (15. Februar 2009)

hab ein kleines problem ... hab jetzt den musashi auf meine zotac 9800gtx+ geschnallt .. ging realtiv zügig nur ist mir jetzt aufgefallen das die löcher in der grafikarte viel größer sind als die stifte die den kühler halten ... und dieser dadurch hin und her rutschen kann ... wie kann das am besten beseitigen? 

jemand ne idee?


----------



## Mexxim (15. Februar 2009)

Siehe ab Post 85 
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## fehe.dr (15. Februar 2009)

danke für den tip ... muss ich dann gleich mal testen .. ansonsten muss ich mir mal ein paar kleine hülsen auf arbeit drehen ..


----------



## nbkh4ck3r (16. Februar 2009)

hab auch den Scythe Musashi auf meiner 9600GT v. Colorful
Hier


----------



## Bandit (18. Februar 2009)

Hi, erst mal super Lesertest.

Ich will mir den Musashi auch evtl. holen, da die Lüftersteuerung meiner Gainward HD4870 "Golden Sample" irgendwie defekt zu seien scheint. Denn die Regelt die 2 Lüfter ab und an mal wie sie will, willkürlich hoch und runter. Deswegen werde ich mir den Musashi holen.

Aber der soll in einem Thermaltake LANBox Lite auf besagter Karte verbaut werden. Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand den Abstand von der Auflagefläche der GPU bis zum Ende des Kühlers messen kann (siehe Pic). Ich würde dann mal Messen, wie der Lüfter in das Gehäuse passt und wie viel ich evtl. vom oberen HDD-Käfig abflexen muss.

Thx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Ich kann es dir nur ungefähr sagen, denn der Ausbau des Kühlers + Karte ist bei mir mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden (WaKü).

In eingebauten Zustand habe ich bei "a" ca. 16cm gemessen und bei "b" 15cm.


----------



## Bandit (18. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank, da habe ich schon mal was, womit ich arbeiten kann... 

LG


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Sind die Lüfter mit 120mm Lüftern auswechselbar?


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Sind die Lüfter mit 120mm Lüftern auswechselbar?




Beide sind mit Lüfterklemmen befestigt, welche ausschließlich für 100mm geeignet sind.
->"ja", aber dann kann man sie nicht mehr mit den Lüfterklemmen auf den Kühler schnallen, sondern nur noch mit Kabelbindern.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Dann werde ich das ding doch nicht kaufen,schade 

BTW:danke für den Test


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> BTW:danke für den Test


Kein Problem.



Nickles schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das ding doch nicht kaufen,schade



Naja, evtl. lassen sie sich auch mit den originalen Klemmen befestigen, allerdings müssten diese extrem verbogen werden.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Nee,nee.

Kennst du einen Vga Kühler welcher 120mm Lüfter aufnehmen kann?


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Vga Kühler welcher 120mm Lüfter aufnehmen kann?



Arctic Cooling S1 rev.2.
->mehr fallen mir nicht ein, bei allen anderen wirst du in der breite Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Schade


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Schade


Die Lüfter wirst du aufjedenfall auf die Kühler irgendwie drauf' bekommen, die Frage ist nur immer mit welchen Einbußen in der Optik.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Von welchem Kühler sprichst du?


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Von welchem Kühler sprichst du?



Mein Aussage war auf alle Kühler bezogen, die eigentlich nicht für die Breite eines 120mm Lüfters ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Also kann ich die 120 mm nativ auf dem Ac befestigen oder mèssen da Kabelbinder dran?


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Also kann ich die 120 mm nativ auf dem Ac befestigen oder mèssen da Kabelbinder dran?


Ja, Kabelbinder musst du in jedem Fall verwenden, da der AC S1 keine Klammern mitgeliefert bekommt.

Wenn man die Kabelbinder aber sorgfältig verarbeitet fallen diese kaum auf.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Das heißt es gibt keine nativ wechselbare 120mm Lüfter VGA kühler


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Das heißt es gibt keine nativ wechselbare 120mm Lüfter VGA kühler



Wenn du mit "nativ" Kühler meinst, die schon 120mm Lüfter inklusive Halteklammern verbaut haben. ->"Nein".


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Nein.()
Kühler bei denen mann mit mitgelieferten Lüfter klammern 120mm befestigen kann!


----------



## Fransen (18. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Nein.()
> Kühler bei denen mann mit mitgelieferten Lüfter klammern 120mm befestigen kann!



Achso, afaik gibt es soetwas auch nicht.


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Da geht er hin,der Traum vom VGA Cooler by Yate Loon d12 sl 1350 Led
NNNNEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN
...


----------



## Hupe (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Kühler. Hab ihn heute auf meiner HD4870 verbaut. Wenn ich diese nun mit FurMark teste, zeigt mir das Programm immer noch eine GPU Temp von bis zu 75°C an. Das kommt mir irgendwie zu hoch vor!?


----------



## Fransen (19. Februar 2009)

Hupe schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Kühler. Hab ihn heute auf meiner HD4870 verbaut. Wenn ich diese nun mit FurMark teste, zeigt mir das Programm immer noch eine GPU Temp von bis zu 75°C an. Das kommt mir irgendwie zu hoch vor!?



Hast du zufällig den Kupferspacer verwendet??
->wenn "ja", dann weg damit...

Evtl. hat er nicht genug Anpressdruck??

Normalerweise sollte die Load-Temp deutlich unter 75°C liegen.


----------



## Hupe (19. Februar 2009)

Nein den hab ich nicht verwendet! Weiß halt net genau wie fest ich die Schrauben an der Platte auf der Rückseite wirklich anziehen soll...


----------



## Fransen (19. Februar 2009)

Hupe schrieb:


> Nein den hab ich nicht verwendet! Weiß halt net genau wie fest ich die Schrauben an der Platte auf der Rückseite wirklich anziehen soll...



Ja, kannst du.
->kaputt gehen wird nichts.


----------



## Hupe (19. Februar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du.
> ->kaputt gehen wird nichts.



Ok, werd ich morgen mal machen. Und wenn das auch nichts bringt?
Als Wärmeleitpaste hab ich übrigens Arctic Silver 5 benutzt...


----------



## Fransen (19. Februar 2009)

Hupe schrieb:


> Ok, werd ich morgen mal machen. Und wenn das auch nichts bringt?
> Als Wärmeleitpaste hab ich übrigens Arctic Silver 5 benutzt...



Mmhh, was könnte es noch sein??

Evtl. ein Hitzestau unter der Grafikkarte.
-> mal eine andere Frage, was sagen die Temps deiner Spawa's, hast du die rote Platte weiterverwendet??

/Edit
Schau mal hier(klick), ein paar Vergleichswerte.


----------



## Hupe (19. Februar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Mmhh, was könnte es noch sein??
> 
> Evtl. ein Hitzestau unter der Grafikkarte.
> -> mal eine andere Frage, was sagen die Temps deiner Spawa's, hast du die rote Platte weiterverwendet??
> ...



Muss ich mal schauen, weiß die Temp nicht auswendig.
Die rote Platte war auf meiner Karte gar nicht drauf...


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

Hupe schrieb:


> Die rote Platte war auf meiner Karte gar nicht drauf...



Achso, stimmt, du hast ja eine Powercolor "PCS".
->hätte ich auch selber drauf' kommen können.


----------



## Hupe (20. Februar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Achso, stimmt, du hast ja eine Powercolor "PCS".
> ->hätte ich auch selber drauf' kommen können.



Joa. Find ich irgendwie seltsam das manche Karten sie haben und manche nicht! 
Also könnte es daran liegen das meine Karte die Platte nicht besitzt?


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

Hupe schrieb:


> Joa. Find ich irgendwie seltsam das manche Karten sie haben und manche nicht!
> Also könnte es daran liegen das meine Karte die Platte nicht besitzt?



Nein, die "Platte" hilft dir nur dabei die Temps. deiner Spawa's zu senken.


----------



## Hupe (20. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Screenshot meiner Temps im 2D Modus.  Also die Schrauben von der Backplatte sind alle richtig fest angezogen...


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

Mmhh kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Gehäuseinneren machen, evtl. bildet sich unter der Grafikkarte ein Hitzstau.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Belüftung des Cases aus??
Wie viele Lüfter hast du und wo sind überall welche??


----------



## Hupe (20. Februar 2009)

Also was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre das die X-Fi zu dicht an der Graka ist. Sie ist zwei Steckplätze unter ihr. 

Belüftet wird das Gehäuse mit nem 80mm Lüfter der von vorne reinbläst und ein 120er der hinten rausbläst. Das NT selbst hat auch nen 120er.


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

Bei mir sieht es so aus:
-schön viel Platz unter dem Kühler, ausserdem saugen vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter, Luft ins Gehäuse, welche von einem 80mm Lüfter wieder herausbefördert wird.

Lass' einfach mal die Seitentür offen und guck mal ob sich die Temperatuen stark verändern.


----------



## Hupe (20. Februar 2009)

So bei mir

Edit: Aber ich tausche jetzt mal X-Fi und W-Lan karte


----------



## Fransen (20. März 2009)

Der Musashi wandert bei mir demnächst höchstwahrscheinlich wieder in den Karton, ich bin allerdings noch unentschlossen, ob ich ihn wirklich gegen einen Wasserkühler tauschen soll.
->ich kann leider nur schwer einschätzen, wie viel "mehr" an Kühlleistung ein Komplett-Wasserkühler gegenüber dem Musashi hat...


----------



## Mexxim (20. März 2009)

Ich hab genau diesen schritt auch gerade vor mir-> meine 88 GTS 512 (ist ja fast gleich zu deiner^^) hat jetzt statt des Musashi einen Komplettkühler von EK bekommen .

Temp werte kann ich im Verlauf der nexten woche posten, da AT mir freundlicher weise den falschen Auslassadapter zur Aquastream geschickt hat und ich nun auf den richtigen warten muss >.<....

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Fransen (20. März 2009)

Das wäre echt klasse von dir.
Dann kann ich mir soweit schonmal ein Bild machen, wie groß der Unterschied ist bzw. sein wird.


----------



## Mexxim (27. März 2009)

Sooo-> ein bisschen später aber hier sind die Werte :

- Idle Temp von 40°C auf 35°C runter gegangen
- Last temp von 60°C (Furmark Xtreme burning + 16 fach MSSAA) auf 48°C runter gegangen
- OC möglichkeit aallerdings ebenfalls RUNTER gegangen-> mit dem Musashi bekam ich noch 810 stabil, jetzt nur noch 780 o.O.....weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?!

Also für mich hat sich der Umstieg trotzdem gelohnt, von der Lautstärke schon alleine .
und der Optik .

nur das mit dem OC verhalten ist komisch....naja....VoltMod wird folgen 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Malkav85 (29. März 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ichs überlesen habe, aber ich würde gern wissen, ob ich den Musashi auch auf meine Palit GTX260 216 55nm bauen kann? 

In der Kompi Liste ist die Karte nicht gelistet. Anscheinend wegen den SpaWa Kühlern...aber da kann man ja basteln


----------



## Fransen (29. März 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob ichs überlesen habe, aber ich würde gern wissen, ob ich den Musashi auch auf meine Palit GTX260 216 55nm bauen kann?



Offiziell wird sie nicht unterstützt, aber das werden die G80-Karten auch nicht und trotzdem passt er.

Probieren kannst du es ja mal, mit den Bohlöchern sollte es keine Probleme geben, bei den Spawa's musst du, wie du schon sagtest, wahrscheinlich selber was bauen.

Die Frage ist nur, ob das alles immer so funktioniert, wie man es sich vorstellt.

@Mexxim
Danke dir!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (29. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort  Dann muss ich wohl mal das Geld ausgeben und testen. Denn 78°C bei 3DMark Vantage ist mir definitiv zu hoch.

Hab die Karte zwar übertaktet (Standart/OC) 625/700 Chip, 1242/1450 Shader, 1100/1250, aber dennoch ist mir das zu hoch.

PS: sehr schöner Test...hatte ich noch vergessen zu schreiben ^^


----------



## Fransen (29. März 2009)

Wenn du den Versuch wagst, berichte mal ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. März 2009)

Werd ich machen. Mit Fotos und Temp-Tabellen ^^ Schade, das ich keinen Accelero S1 mehr hab. Den hät ich noch mittesten können


----------



## Fransen (19. August 2009)

Wow, hatte fast vergessen, dass es diesen Test noch gibt.

Ist aber afaik immernoch der einzige, hier im Forum, vom Musashi oder gibt es schon neuere?!


----------



## MKay (13. September 2009)

@ Fransen, von welchem Hersteller ist deine Grafikkarte, ich habe eine 9800 GTX+ von Zotac. würde derMusashi da auch drauf passen, denn viele sagen, das das eine Abweichenden Lochabstand hat.


----------



## Fransen (14. September 2009)

MKay schrieb:


> @ Fransen, von welchem Hersteller ist deine Grafikkarte, ich habe eine 9800 GTX+ von Zotac. würde derMusashi da auch drauf passen, denn viele sagen, das das eine Abweichenden Lochabstand hat.



Meine ist bzw. war von Sparkle, der Lochabstand des Musashi ist in fünf versch. Stufen variabel Einstellbar, von daher gehe ich jetzt mal stark davon aus, dass es passen sollte.


----------



## MKay (15. September 2009)

Danke. hab ihn gerade mit anderen sa<chen bestellt. und wenns nicht passt kommt er unter den akkuschrauber.
MfG MKay


----------



## blueunderglass (17. September 2009)

Mahlzeit. Weiß rein zufällig jemand ob der lüfter auch auf die neuen Graka´s sprich 5870 etc. passen wird? Bin nämlich sehr zufrieden damit und wenn die neuen kommen ist wieder dieser unsagbar laute standartlüfter drauf (4870)...


----------



## [Bur4n] (17. September 2009)

Gude,

Hab unter anderem auch hier von den sehr hohen Temperaturen der Spawas gehört. Hat einer das mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen. Würd meinen Referenzlüfter nämlich auch gern über die Kante stoßen und den Musashi drauf machen. Btw wie sah das eigentlich mit dem Kleben der zusätzlichen Ram- und Controllerkühlkörper aus. Hab immer wieder mal gelesen das sie abfallen und man deswegen dringend Wärmeleitkleber benötigen würden. Möchte davon aber gerne absehen.

Greetz Bur4n


----------



## MKay (18. September 2009)

wie fransen geschreiben hat:wenn man alles richtig sauber macht, dann hällt das auch.


----------



## spoily (30. September 2009)

Hey. danke, Super Bericht. 

Leider hat er mich davon abgebracht ihn zu kaufen, denn so wie ich es herauslesen kann, und anhand der Bilder vermute, wird er bei mir nicht reinpassen: Leider ist dem einzigen noch freien PCIe-Steckplatz meine WLAN-Karte drin - und zwar 2 Steckplätze tiefer als die Grafikkarte. 

Die W-Lan-Karte ist zwar sehr klein (von Abit) aber da der Musashi anscheinend den dritten Steckplatz auch noch zum teil plockert, werde ich wohl verzichten müssen.

Leider habe ich im IDLE (nach einem Biosupdate von XFX) 50-60 Grad. Der Lüfter ist zwar schön leise aber die GraKa eben sehr Heiß. Beim Spielen sind es über 80 Grad und ich kann den Lüfter nicht mehr manuell steuern. Die Automatische Steuerung greift nach einigen Minuten wieder ein, und regelt runter. (Beim Zocken ist mir die Lautstärek egal, da höre ich ja eh nichts.)

Habe schon mal überlegt den Original-Lüfter einfach auszubauen und einen 80er drunter zu kleben, der ordentlich Lufftdurchsatz hat. Aber ob es das bringt.. Hm... 

Sound, WLAN, TV-Karte, Mainboard geben ja auch noch Hitze ab. Die wird zwar von 3 80ern (1*hinten, 1*vorne rechts (HDD´s), 1x links (in Höhe der GraKa)) wieder rausgepustet, aber dennoch erhalte ich zu hohe Werte. Frischluft fechert ein Frontlüger 120mm rein. (Die Zusatzlüfter sind alle bis auf den HDD-Lüfter im IDLE alle aus. Diese einzeln oder zusammen einzuschalten bringt nur ein paar Grad weniger (IDLE).

Kennt jemand noch eine Alternative die nicht so dick aufträgt ?

Abgesehen davon: Wirbelt der Musashi nicht die heiße Luft im Gehäuse nur hin und her ? Ich glaueb da da brauch man mehrere Lüfter und größere. Und das gibt mein Gehäuse nicht her.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (30. September 2009)

Cooler Test^^


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob der Kühler auf die HD5750 oder HD5770 passt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Oktober 2009)

Rein von den Löchern her - ja. Weiß aber grade nicht auswendig, ob er irgendwo kollidiert.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Oktober 2009)

Super, Danke!  Schätze, dass werde ich dann ausprobieren! 

*EDIT:* Für alle, die es interessiert: *Er passt nicht*, da er gegen den DVI-Block der Grafikkarte kommt!


----------



## crah (18. Dezember 2009)

Top Lesertest der hat meine Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst und das zum positiven.Habe den jetzt auf meiner 8800 gtx montiert und muss sagen wesentlich leiser und vor allem Kühler als der Standard.
Bei mir sind die Temperaturen im Idle um 19 °C gefallen und unter last um 15 °C also Top ding.
Fotos im sysprofile erfolgen nächste woche Montag oder Dienstag.

mfg crah


----------



## jenzy (18. Dezember 2009)

passt der Kühler auf die 4850 ???


----------



## Nike334 (18. Dezember 2009)

Könntest du lesen müsstest du nicht hier fragen -.- 
Ja er passt^^

mfg


----------



## shila92 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon jemand gepostet hat. (Über Sufu nichts im Thread gefunden)

Zur Ergänzung:

Der Scythe Musashi passt auch auf ATI Radeon X*** Modelle.  Zumindest nach Herrsteller- und vielen Shop-Angaben. 
Ist zwar etwas überproportioniert aber na ja...


----------



## Probola (1. April 2010)

Hallo Fransen,

super Test mit super Bildern.

aber ich verzweifel gerade bei den Potiknöpfen. Du sagt, dass ist einfach, aber ich komme nicht auf die Lösung, wie man die ab bekommt.
Der Durchmesser ist 1mm zu dick.
kannst du mir das bitte näher erläutern, wie du das gemacht hast.

Danke im Voraus.

EDIT:
Ich habs jetzt selber geschafft...die temperaturen sind bei mir im idle 38-43 grad...(lüfter high - low)


----------



## Mexxim (1. April 2010)

einfach nach vorn abziehen, geht eigentlich ganz einfach^^...dann durchs slotblech schieben und den metall-knopf wieder drauf^^


----------



## JohnLoki (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Community,

bleibe meinen xfx 4870 nun doch treu und möchte dennen etwas gutes tun und ihnen jeweils nen Musashi verpassen. Das einzigste was mich an dem Musashi stört ist die Lüftersteuerung. Habe ein Lamptron Lüftersteuerung verbaut und würde gerne das Podi panel vom Musashi komplett ersetzten und an meine vorhandene anschliesen. Da bequemer von vorne zu bedienen als unteren Schreibtisch zukrabbeln. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Podis ersetzt und an ein Lüftersteuerung anschliest?

Grüße


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab den Musashi auch über eine Scyth Kaze Master Steuerung laufen, Du brauchst garnix umfummeln du kannst ganz einfach die 3Pinn Stecker an deine Lüftersteuerung anschließen dann kannst du entweder über die Musashi Drehpottis oder über deine Steuerung die zwei Lüfter regeln.


----------



## JohnLoki (21. Juni 2010)

Hängen dann die Musashi Llüftersteuerungen nicht im Gehäuse rum?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

Ne die hängen ja hinten an einer Slotblende, so wie andere einsteck Karten nur halt ohne Karte nur die Blende mit den zwei Drehpoddis dran. Davon fürt das Kable zum Musashi und vom Musashi zwei Kabel zur meiner Lüftersteuerung. Ob du die zwei Kabel jetzt direkt an das Netzteil oder an eine Lüftersteuerung hängst ist ja dem Musashi egal hauptsache er bekommt seinen Strom.


----------



## JohnLoki (22. Juni 2010)

Alles klar vielen Dank hulkhardy1.

Grüße


----------



## JohnLoki (22. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit,

hab nun auf beide HD4870 den Musashi verbaut. Die Temps sind durch die um 15°-20° im Idle gesunken GPU vorher ca.78°-85° jetzt 56°-58°.
Problem, die VDDC auf der ersten Karte gehen im Furmark mal ebenso an die 122° ran logischerweise schmiert dann das System ab. Auf der 2 Karte, liegen die Temperaturen bei angenehmen 58° auf den VDDC´s.

Rote Platte ist mit verbaut sowie in dem Freien ausschnitt der roten Platte Kühlkörper auf die zwei dinger verklebt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

Das heißt du hast die original Kühler auf den SPAWAS drauf gelassen? Das ist wichtig weil die Allu Blöcke die beim musashi dabei sind, sind nicht ausreichend.Bei zwei Grakas ist es sehr zu empfehlen das du einen seitlichen Lüfter installierst!! Also die SPAWAS sind glaub ich bis 125 Grad spezifitiert also hart an der Grenze bei dir.


----------



## JohnLoki (22. Juni 2010)

hab grad mal die eine Graka mit den hohen temps auseinander gebaut und gesehen das auf der Originalrotenplatte der streifen mit dem Wärmeleitpad Porös ist und keine Kontakt zu den Spawas herstellt. Denke das das des Übels Ursache ist. WO bekomme ich neue Wärmeleitpads her. HAb schon mal im netz geschaut es gibt ja unmengen von Pads welche davon ist das richtige?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

Du kannst eigentlich die meisten die du im Netzt bekommst benutzen kommt eigentlich nur auf die Form an. Das original Pad ist nix besonderes, also hast du eigentlich die freie Auswahl!


----------



## JohnLoki (22. Juni 2010)

So Problem gelöst Patient wohl Temperiert^^.Und neben bei das nervige wackeln des Musashi unterbunden.
Hatte noch 2 Thermalright HR-11 rumfliegen und dehnen mal eben das Wärmeleitpad beschnitten für die Graka. Zu dem die beiden HR-11 als Backblade verbastelt mit(pro Gewindestift): zwei Unterlegscheiben und ner kleinen Mutter(M3) als Druckdistanz. U+M+U+Rändelschraube und siehe da der Musashi sitz fest in Position. Temps vor dem Umbau Idle GPU 83° Spawas ca 85° LAst alle Temps an die 100°. Nach dem Umbau Idle GPU 48°(der druck machts) Spawas 58° Last GPU 62° SPAWS 84°-89° Musashi@ 7,5Volt oder hälfte Lüftersteuerung auf gedreht^^
Fazit mit kleinen Problem gestart und als Sieger ins Ziel gekommen. Der Umbau hat sich absolut gelohnt.

Und das beste soooooooooooo schöööööööönnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ruhig iser jetzt 

Danke für die Ratschläge Hulkhardy1


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

Na da hast du ja deine Probleme super gelöst!! Das Gefühl der Ruhe kenne ich auch, als ich mein Standart Lüfter meiner 4890 gegen den Musashi ausgetauscht hatt war es ein Unterschie wie Tag und Nacht. Ich hab allerdings meine zwei Lüfter des Musashis grundsätzlich auf voller Drehzahl laufen aber selbst da ist er äuserst leise.


----------

